# Sticky  MANUAL SSC EL SALVADOR | ¿Eres nuevo? Empieza por aqui



## Kenni

MANUAL








*GLOSARIO*


¿Cómo responder un post, citando la frase de alguien? "Quote"
¿Cómo puedo colocar fotos?
¿Cómo postear un video de YouTube?
¿Cómo puedo abrir una encuesta? "poll"
¿Qué significa "Adherido"?
¿Cómo puedo incluir los derechos de autoría a las imágenes?
Tu Perfil y Panel de Control de Usuario
Mensajes Privados
Sanciones
Moderadores

Empresas y medios de comunicación pueden contactar al Administrador: Kenni
Toda comunicación es estrictamente confidencial.


*COMPLEMENTO*


Manual de usuario de SSC-LATAM


*SITIOS SOCIALES*
(Haga _click_)

*PAGINA GENERAL *


*EL SALVADOR NATURAL*


*GRUPO PRIVADO (FORISTAS ES)
PARA SER [email protected] A ESTE GRUPO NECESITAS 
TENER UNA CUENTA ACTIVA ACÁ EN SKYSCRAPERCITY*


*GENERAL*


*Creditos


----------



## Kenni

*1 ¿Cómo responder un post, citando la frase de alguien? "Quote"*

Si deseas responder a alguien directamente haz lo siguiente:

Da click en el logo de abajo del post







. Un mensaje aparecerá automáticamente con el post de esa persona entre tags.

Tu le respondes escribiendo ya sea arriba o abajo de su post.


----------



## Kenni

*2 ¿Cómo puedo colocar fotos?*

El primer paso es poseer una cuenta con un servidor de imágenes de internet. Sugerimos Flickr, PhotoBucket o ImageShack. 

Para que una imagen aparezca, esta deberá estar hospedada en algún servidor para que pueda tener una dirección en la web. Esta dirección o enlace a su foto es lo que será posteado.

El código de imágenes que se usa en SSC es *IMG*. En este caso el enlace a la foto debe ser insertado dentro de ese código
como en el ejemplo siguiente:



PHP:


[IMG]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/temp/title01.gif[/IMG]

Asegúrese que los códigos estén entre corchetes, la segunda parte del código debe tener una placa */* antes de *IMG*, como se ve arriba.

Si los códigos son confusos, también es posible hacerlo paso a paso, veamos:

*2.1* En la caja de posts, identifique y dé click en el símbolo de imagen "circulo rojo" abajo:











*2.2* Aparecerá un campo para que usted escriba la dirección (URL) de su imagen hospedada en un servidor de internet. péguela y dé click en OK.











*2.3* El enlace colocado será sumado automáticamente a su post, repita el procedimiento nuevamente en caso que desee montar más fotos en su thread. Después que esté listo, apriete el botón de "Enviar Respuesta".


----------



## Kenni

*3 ¿Cómo postear un video de YouTube?*

En SkyscraperCity se debe utilizar un tag especial para videos de YouTube. 
En la (dirección) URL del video, copie la parte que aparece después del símbolo *=*

Es el codigo al final de este url el que van a pegar en medio de los corchetes: iwY7sROw8Xg




PHP:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwY7sROw8Xg




PHP:


[MEDIA=youtube]iwY7sROw8Xg[/MEDIA]

¡Y listo! Tu video va a aparecer. 
Si el video no aparece, verifique que el código fue copiado correctamente.

Haga lo mismo con videos de *Vimeo*.


----------



## Kenni

*4 ¿Cómo puedo abrir una encuesta? "poll"*

Apriete en







. 

En la sección de la parte baja *"Crear Encuesta"*, seleccione la cajita *"Sí, crear encuesta en este tema"* y digite la cantidad de opciones que llevará la encuesta. Después oprima el botón *"Enviar Nuevo Tema"* 

En la próxima tabla:

Luego, escriba las preguntas de las opciones en cuestión.
En "Opciones" elija si desea el voto multiple, y si que los votos sean públicos (Recomendado).
Deje seleccionado *"Convertir urls automáticamente en enlaces"*.


Dé click en *"Enviar Encuesta"*.


----------



## Kenni

*5 ¿Qué significa "Adherido"?*

"Adherido" es cuando un thread queda fijo al tope de la pagina.

Hilos importantes de interés general, como avisos de moderación, pesquisas y preguntas o temas populares del foro se pueden poner como adheridos bajo discreción de la moderación.


----------



## Kenni

*6 ¿Cómo puedo incluir los derechos de autoría a las imágenes?*

Toda imagen que no sea propia debe tener los debidos créditos del autor. 

Esta es una medida tomada para evitar que les ocurran futuros problemas a los administradores, moderadores y foristas de SkyscraperCity con relación a los derechos de autor. 


Si postea una imagen prestada de Flickr, por favor seleccione el *BB Code* y coloquelo directamente al post sin usar el botón de imágenes de SSC (). El código ya trae automaticamente un link de crédito al autor y a Flickr. Flickr es el único que provee esa facilidad. 

[*]Con los otros, ImageShack, PhotoBucket, etc., siempre coloque el código usando el botón de imágenes de SSC ([img]), y no olvide de escribir bajo de la imagen el nombre del autor y/o sitio de procedencia, ya que esos servidores al no traen (como Flickr) los links al autor y sitio.

[*]Si postea una imagen directamente del internet usando el código de su procedencia, (click derecho del ratón, copiar la dirección de imagen), igual use el botó de imágenes de SSC, y escriba abajo el autor/sitio de procedencia.
[/LIST]


----------



## Kenni

*7 Tu Perfil y Panel de Control de Usuario*

*7.1* Perfil.









Puedes ver tu perfil oprimiendo sobre tu _nick_ (nombre de usuario).

*7.2* Panel de control.

Oprime donde indica el circulo rojo para acceder tu Control de Panel de Usuario, y explora tus herramientas.


----------



## Kenni

*8 Mensajes Privados*

(MP) Puedes acceder tu buzón de mensajes privados en la parte superior derecha abajo de tu _nick_. Oprime *"Mensajes Privados"*. (Tu panel de control de usuario también aparece a tu izquierda al entrar en esta función)

Para escribir un mensaje nuevo.


----------



## Kenni

*9 Sanciones*

El foro SSC EL SALVADOR como SSC tiene normas y reglas muy claras sobre el comportamiento y accionar de sus miembros. Por favor lee las *NORMAS* del foro.

Si se comete alguna infracción de las normas, o si a discreción de la moderación se cometió alguna falta, el usuario pude ser sancionado de varias formas.


*ADVERTENCIA VERBAL:* Moderación te envía un mensaje privado haciendo notar la falta sin aplicar una sanción. 

*BRIG:* Por una falta un poco mas grave, al usuario se le coloca un tiempo en el *BRIG*. El usuario puede entrar al foro, leer los foros, pero no puede participar. El tiempo esta a discreción de moderación. 

*BANNED:* Por una falta grave, al usuario se le coloca un tiempo de *BAN*. El usuario no puede ingresar a los foros. El tiempo esta a discreción de moderación.

*BANNED DEFINITIVO:* Por una falta extrema, el usuario es expulsado permanentemente.

*Está estrictamente prohibido crear una cuenta doble o "clon" durante una sanción. Igualmente todo usuario tiene derecho a una sola cuenta en todo tiempo de su participación en SSC. Caer en esta falta resulta en una expulsión inmediata de SSC de todas sus cuentas creadas. Moderación y SSC tienen herramientas para detectar y verificar cuentas dobles (clons). Igualmente usar IP's dinámicos o registrar clons en otros aparatos esta prohibido.


----------



## Kenni

*10 Moderadores*

Puedes identificar en la parte inferior del foro donde te encuentres a los Moderadores encargados. 

Si tienes alguna pregunta, sugerencia, queja, etc. oprime su nombre y envíale un Mensaje Privado.


----------



## Kenni

*CREDITOS*

Gracias a Daortiz por proporcionar partes de este material. 
Gracias a Yifta7 por la creación del logo de SSC-ES.
Manual actualizado 17/03/2017.


----------

